# Neuer "Kormoran-Erlass" in Niedersachsen - gut für Angler!?



## NaabMäx (1. Dezember 2020)

Eine Vergrämung verschiebt / verlagert Probleme auf andere Zeiten und Orte.
Kurzum, der Fraßdruck nimmt dadurch in der Summe nicht ab. 
Wieso reduziert man die Populationen nicht dort auf ein verträgliches Maß, so das sich die Fische trotz Vögel erholen können.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Vereine müssen jetzt Anträge stellen*
> Jetzt müssen die Vereinen in Niedersachsen Anträge bei den Unteren Naturschutzbehörden stellen. Das geht natürlich nur über die/einen Jagdausübungsberechtigten.



Bei einer solchen Antragsstellung wird sich nach einer Begründung gefragt?
Also ist der Antragsteller in der Beweispflicht und muss zunächst erst mal über Begutachtung, oder Zählung, den Überbestand nachweisen?
So wurde dies in der Vergangenheit zumindest in anderen Bundesländern (BW) geregelt und wurde wegen dieser Umstände auch kaum beantragt, weil viel zu umständlich und praxisfern!
Zudem haben die Revierjäger überhaupt kein Interesse am Abschuss des Wappenvogels der Schützer, wenn sie denn nicht zufällig auch Angler sind, oder sonst mit der Binnenfischerei verbunden sind.
Die Vereine selbst haben ja nicht die Berechtigung zur Jagd!
Es wird mit Sicherheit keinen Persilschein geben, für einen Unkomplizierten Abschuss, die Behörde will ja auch eher eine Vergrämung.
Vergrämung verschiebt die Probleme nur, wie auch schon NaabMäx schrieb.

Jürgen


----------



## uwe Leu (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin genau euer Meinung, es ist ein Signal, dass den Unsinn den konzeptlose Naturschützer bestätigt.
Ich war am Wochenende nördlich Insel Poel Angeln und habe zu sehen müssen wie abertausende Kormorane aus dem Schutzgebiet Tarnewitz Boltenhagen ausflogen.
Dann habe die Kormorane nördlich Wustrow ein Fischschwarm entdeckt, dass Wasser hat gekocht über Stunden.
Diese Szenarien spielen sich über ganz Europa ab, da kann Mann nur noch den Kopf schütteln, welch dumme realitätsfremde Leute uns regieren.
In der DDR wurde im Gebiet MV ein Bestand von 300 Kormorane zur Erhaltung der Art belassen, wenn die Fischfresser zu viel wurden gab es eine Auflage an die Jäger zu Abschuss und 5 Mark für linken Fuß.
Dann will wieder eine grüne Abgeordnete mehr Schutzgebiete weil Tote Schweinswale und Robben angespült werden, dabei müsste die Nuss nur drauf gebracht werden, dass die Tiere schlichtweg verhungern.
Gruß aus MV Uwe


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Dezember 2020)

Naturschutz funktioniert eh nur mit einem ganzheitlichem Konzept und nicht nur reduziert auf Vögel.
Um allen Arten in der Nahrungskette ein Dasein zu gewährleisten, gibt es verschiedene Faktoren:
- Lebensräume von unten bis oben in der NK in Takt.
- Beute - Jäger Verhältnis ist ausgeglichen.
Da es außer den Tierchen selber eine Vielzahl von Einflüssen gibt, (zumeist Menschen gemacht) wird das ein arg komplexes Gebilde.
Da wir uns als Menschen zwar zurücknehmen können, aber nicht eliminieren wollen, muss die Natur mit uns und wir mit ihr leben lernen.
Meint auch, eine gewisse Regulierung zu betreiben, damit das "Gut Gemeinte" nicht aus dem Ruder läuft.
Regulierung ist vieldeutend.
Zumindest steuert man einen komplexen Prozess, wie die Natur, nicht so, dass man z.B. die Parameterschraube "Kormoran" voll aufdreht und wartet bis anderes kollabiert. Aktion - Reaktion, - und das behutsam.  


Hallo Uwe, hol doch mal ein paar Seeleoparden aus der Antarktis und setz die in die Ostsee ein, die lieben Wasservögel.







Leider auch für Fische und Taucher- misst geht also wieder nicht.
Aber wenn die überhand nähmen, könnten man noch Schwertwale einsetzen, werden die wieder zu viel, dann Waljäger und die werden dann von Greenpeace gejagt und die von den Behörden / Politikern und die von Kormoranfreunden - ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Dezember 2020)

uwe Leu schrieb:


> In der DDR wurde im Gebiet MV ein Bestand von 300 Kormorane zur Erhaltung der Art belassen, wenn die Fischfresser zu viel wurden gab es eine Auflage an die Jäger zu Abschuss und 5 Mark für linken Fuß.
> 
> Wir haben keine echten Probleme mit dem Kormoran, es gab aber vor ca. 15 Jahren (im letzten echten Winter) mal Einflüge von Kormoranen die eigentlich eine große Fischzucht ca. 25 km entfernt belagern. Hier gabs dann 5 Euro wenn man beide Füße  oder den ganzen Kormoran vorweisen konnte. Finanziert wurde das von der Fischereigenossenschaft, und die Jäger haben sehr gut mitgezogen. Wenn der Sprit und die Munition bezahlt ist, machen die Jäger schon bei solchen Aktionen mit. Selbst die Entsorgung der Kadaver war bei Bedarf kostenlos weil man die in einem privaten Heizkraftwerk mit Genehmigung zur Tierkörperbeseitigung abgeben konnte.  Auch zum Vergrämen ist ein Abschuss aus einer Gruppe von Kormos weitaus wirksamer als andere Maßnahmen. Der Spuk war hier sehr schnell wieder vorbei, der Äschenbestand hat allerdings 3, 4 Jahre gebraucht um sich einigermaßen zu erholen.


----------



## DenizJP (2. Dezember 2020)

dazu fällt mir das ein..









						Amanda on TikTok
					

Amanda's short video with ♬ original sound




					www.tiktok.com


----------

